# Period and the Pill



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all, Just about to embark on my second Egg sharing cycle, 1st was a BFN for me and a BFP for the recipient. I got my period today but can't remember when I start to take the pill. Is it from today or day 7 after I start? I know its no big deal if I start a day late but has been niggling at me all day!
Thanks.


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey there i was told to start on day 2 . Wishing you all the best in 2014 am currently on thepill and have my pill scan next Tuesday and will hopefully start DR then


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive done 3 egg shares and have always started the pill on day 2 or 3.

Maybe call your clinic in the morning...

Did they give you a copy of your plan?

Good Luck

xx


----------

